# Titanium



## Jgrden (Feb 7, 2011)

My titanium pen. 
Not worth the trouble.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Feb 7, 2011)

That's pretty awesome. That material REALLY pops on that kit. It definitely inspires the I MUST OWN THAT response from me!


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 7, 2011)

Drstrangefart said:


> That's pretty awesome. That material REALLY pops on that kit. It definitely inspires the I MUST OWN THAT response from me!


You're a funny guy. Didja know this stuff has to be turned in ice??? The hotter the stuff gets, the harder it gets. Tool a week and ruined several chisels. I'd give the damn thing to you but I have a $1,250.00 price tag on it to make back the materials and over forty hours labor. I am not making fun of you, I am making fun of myself for getting into something that was way over my head. I did not have the correct tools or the knowledge to take this on.


----------



## randywa (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm pretty impressed. And now that you have the knowledge all it takes is a trip to the cool tool store, right?


----------



## witz1976 (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice...there were people asking what a $1000 pen looks like.  Now we know:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:  Sorry about the tough time you had with making this, but it does look really cool!


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 7, 2011)

witz1976 said:


> Nice...there were people asking what a $1000 pen looks like.  Now we know:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:  Sorry about the tough time you had with making this, but it does look really cool!


Thank you Dan, that is the nicest thing anyone, including myself, that has been said about the pen. Make me a deal.


----------



## renowb (Feb 7, 2011)

Nice job John! Looks pretty cool to me! Now, go make some more


----------



## MatthewZS (Feb 7, 2011)

Is that literally heat anodized Ti?

Looks fantastic whatever it is!


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 7, 2011)

MatthewZS said:


> Is that literally heat anodized Ti?
> 
> Looks fantastic whatever it is!


Yes, took a propane torch to it before assembling. There is a titanium letter opener kit that turns the same way.


----------



## JerrySambrook (Feb 7, 2011)

Did  you try to turn it with any coolant???


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 7, 2011)

renowb said:


> Nice job John! Looks pretty cool to me! Now, go make some more


No, no, no:mad-tongue:


----------



## witz1976 (Feb 7, 2011)

Jgrden said:


> witz1976 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice...there were people asking what a $1000 pen looks like.  Now we know:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:  Sorry about the tough time you had with making this, but it does look really cool!
> ...



LOL I thought we just agreed it was a $1000 pen. :biggrin::biggrin: too bad I am unable to purchase a $1000 pen.:frown::tongue:


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 7, 2011)

witz1976 said:


> Jgrden said:
> 
> 
> > witz1976 said:
> ...


Call me when you have the money. Heh, heh, heh. :biggrin::wink:


----------



## Drstrangefart (Feb 8, 2011)

Jgrden said:


> Drstrangefart said:
> 
> 
> > That's pretty awesome. That material REALLY pops on that kit. It definitely inspires the I MUST OWN THAT response from me!
> ...


 
Sorry you ran into so many problems with it. Ouch. I was wondering how you managed to turn it. If you can GET the right tools for it at some point and can make it a more painless process, you stand to make some serious pens. I'm imagining one of your closed end cigars with the orange and black Harley logo in lieu of cigar band done out of that stuff. It would make grown men weep and women offer their first born to you. PEASANTS WOULD PROSTRATE THEMSELVES IN THE STREETS!!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## workinforwood (Feb 8, 2011)

If you really spent that much money ruining tools, you coulda bought a metal lathe with a cooling pump. The end result would have been much nicer, smoother lines and you'd still have the tool. Ah well...you get an A for effort, that's for sure!


----------



## wood8ug (Feb 8, 2011)

Great looking pen! Could you elaborate on the process of "turned in ice"?

Regards
Steve


----------



## rkimery (Feb 8, 2011)

Very well done, I don't care what you say.   :bananen_smilies046:


----------



## nativewooder (Feb 8, 2011)

You were pretty lucky, really.  When I was on the Saratoga CVA-60 most of the planes were made of titanium and that was where I learned that if one of them caught on fire the crews would just push them over the side 'cause they couldn't stop them from burning to ash.  So you definitely have a singular pen.


----------



## 3Peake (Feb 8, 2011)

That's AWESOME. well done


----------



## btboone (Feb 8, 2011)

The stuff is no fun to turn or especially deep drill! Good job on having it made to completion!

For the anodizing, if you wanted to, you could take another stab at it.  It's easy to polish off.  The trick is to clean the metal very well with something like acetone to get any oil off.  Don't even touch it with bare hands.  The anodizing will get nice pure colors then.


----------



## bitshird (Feb 8, 2011)

John I never thought I would see or hear of any one trying to turn TI. on a wood lathe with conventional wood tools, SIR you have definitely grabbed my attention. I've worked quite a bit of TI. and it will work harden at the least bit of heat. Pretty novel idea using ice to cool it, I flood the heck out of my mill or lathe when I work it. Andrew wants to make his wedding rings, I've been trying to send them to Bruce Boone. I like your heat anodizing, I like the fade in fade out of the colors. Bruce is right, if you polish the current layer off, and wipe it with Alcohol or Acetone, and use cotton gloves and support the tubes on a wire mandrel you could get more even coloring, but man I like it as is. 
Way kool pen particularly given the way it was made.


----------



## MatthewZS (Feb 8, 2011)

Ok, now I have to know what other REAL titanium penandorother kits there are and who sells them?  I've worked with Ti in jewelry before and LOVE it......  It's a fun metal cause it's ignition point is only a few degrees away from it's melting point


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 8, 2011)

I don't care what any else says, that is one gorgeous and unique pen.  I dare not let my bride see it!  Thank you for showing such a wonderful pen.  And actually turned on a wood lathe.  Astounding!
Charles


----------



## jskeen (Feb 8, 2011)

Ok John, you have officially impressed me.  I know just enough about the stuff to have assumed that was impossible.  You did it anyway, and good on ya!  

You might consider trying to electro-anodize it if you don't like the color.  Some diet coke, a battery charger and some imagination is all it takes.  Well, a good insurance policy is probably a good idea too


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 8, 2011)

wood8ug said:


> Great looking pen! Could you elaborate on the process of "turned in ice"?
> 
> Regards
> Steve


  I wound up doing two things. A bucket full of ice to dip the chisel into after every swipe. 
I used an elongated ice cube in a clothe cradle and held it under the Ti as it turned and I finished the exposed or top section. It reminded my of a stork holding a baby in a blanket. 
Thank you for your interest.


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 8, 2011)

Drstrangefart said:


> Jgrden said:
> 
> 
> > Drstrangefart said:
> ...



Like this one.


----------



## el_d (Feb 8, 2011)

:good:Love it John.


----------



## Drstrangefart (Feb 8, 2011)

Jgrden said:


> Drstrangefart said:
> 
> 
> > Jgrden said:
> ...


 

A lot like that one. Titanium barrel with the heat coloring, and the logo itself in orange and black. It would be unbelievable. It's a shame that it's such a brutal beast to make those.


----------



## wood8ug (Feb 9, 2011)

Thank you I can better understand the damaged tools tips.
Here in Toronto Canada you can have kind of the same set-up by wheeling the lathe into the unheated garage. It was like -20 C last night, that like -minus got to move fahrenheit. lol

Regards
Steve


----------

